# Add email notifications



## someguy2221 (Oct 30, 2017)

How is it that there's no option to get email notifications for new notes and the like? As a not very active user having to open the site constantly to check this sort of thing is a pain. It's especially ridiculous given that even the forum has an option to get email updates for new posts on a thread.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 3, 2017)

This is something we want to do but it requires a larger scope and security controls to prevent people from being spammed to hell and back. We could, in theory, add it right now, but without proper controls, anti-spam, anti-flooding, your email box could end up being the wild, wild west.

It's one of many items which are "on the list".


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


> This is something we want to do but it requires a larger scope and security controls to prevent people from being spammed to hell and back. We could, in theory, add it right now, but without proper controls, anti-spam, anti-flooding, your email box could end up being the wild, wild west.
> 
> It's one of many items which are "on the list".



man with email notifications enabled, I would just get blasted with emails lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

The option is there, and everything is checked as a default setting.

Yes, you will get your inbox blasted if you are active.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 23055 The option is there, and everything is checked as a default setting.
> 
> Yes, you will get your inbox blasted if you are active.




lol mine would be like... you have 200 new emails... -,-


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol mine would be like... you have 200 new emails... -,-



Roughly 100. 

Every. Single. Morning.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

LOL yep... im expecting another lockout within the next 5 hours..


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 3, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> LOL yep... im expecting another lockout within the next 5 hours..


Good. GOOD. I feel the frustration surging within you. 

But seriously, let me know if it's improved slightly. I can tweak further as neccessary, and you won't need 200 emails to do it.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


> Good. GOOD. I feel the frustration surging within you.
> 
> But seriously, let me know if it's improved slightly. I can tweak further as neccessary, and you won't need 200 emails to do it.



eh.. I was only frustrated because I am generally on here all night long while at work, and I kept getting myself locked out lol. part of why I wanted to be an admin, so I could help fight the spammers that I see pop up late at night


----------

